# Another Fun Day



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fishin' with my cousin and uncle...always good for some comedy...check out the video!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Good video. Where you boys fish most of the time?


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Good video. Where you boys fish most of the time?


Yep...Tycoon is only a few miles away...so we spend a lot of time on it.


----------

